# ZCI made of UHMW for Grizzly table saw



## svorhees (Apr 16, 2013)

Made these this past weekend, work great.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks good. I picked up some material this past weekend. That's one thing I want to make as well.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I like it....where did you get it?


----------



## svorhees (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Burb, Ryan I picked up the UHMW at a place local here called Tap Plastics.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks good. BTW the insert looks just like the one my Baileigh hybrid and the Laguna hybrid come with. Wondering if Grizzly bought the same model from Taiwan for that price range in their line. Which model # is that if you don't mind?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job. You may want to consider reinforcing the bottom to prevent any flexing....flex in the insert can skew the fine accuracy of your saw.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Nice job. You may want to consider reinforcing the bottom to prevent any flexing....flex in the insert can skew the fine accuracy of your saw.


I was wondering about this myself, specific to the material I have which is not UHMW.


----------



## svorhees (Apr 16, 2013)

4D, my table saw is a model G0661.

I don't have much flex, but supporting the middle sounds like a good idea. I will have think of a good way to do that.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like the table tops both the Baileigh and Laguna hybrids use are the same top Grizzly uses on their contractor line. Same throat plate, same dimensions, same miter gauge, same blade guard.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

I used the same for my Dado set. Made multiple ones, one for each jump in size.


----------

